# daily routine for a cockatiel



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

i have a doubt as to what the normal day should be for a cockatiel. Ali wakes up at around 7am, has this breakfast and starts singing and chirping. his cage is next to the window pane so he looks out and starts screaming at the pigeons and the dogs. then midday, i play with him a bit and he sits with me for lunch. in the afternoon he gets a bit sleepy after his lunch so i let him nap a bit. then evening he plays and sings some more. eats a bit after that. by 7 or 8pm he is back in his cage sleeping. is this day routine ok or should i change it to include some activities which would keep him happy and healthy?


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like Mango's routine for the most part. Sounds like he's happy!


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

sarah said:


> i have a doubt as to what the normal day should be for a cockatiel. Ali wakes up at around 7am, has this breakfast and starts singing and chirping. his cage is next to the window pane so he looks out and starts screaming at the pigeons and the dogs. then midday, i play with him a bit and he sits with me for lunch. in the afternoon he gets a bit sleepy after his lunch so i let him nap a bit. then evening he plays and sings some more. eats a bit after that. by 7 or 8pm he is back in his cage sleeping. is this day routine ok or should i change it to include some activities which would keep him happy and healthy?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thats a nice and realxing routine for your awsome bird!


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds like a nice life to me. 

Woodstock is up by 6:45 am calling to me. I get up, uncover him, fix his toast (he has me well trained), then do my stuff. He hangs out on the top of the cage and flies to my bed and loves to walk all around on the soft blanket. He leaves little birdy footprints all over. It's cute. Then he looks for stuff to "get into" - like paper, etc. to play with. Then sleeps, plays, gets scritches... a very good life I would say. He always is put back into his enclosure when I go away. I want him safe because I know he would get into something while I was gone. I try to get him "into bed" by 9. He hangs out then on the bottom of his cage, tapping (head banging I believe they call it) until he roosts.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

awww woodstock seems like an awesome fellow


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Mine get up between 6and 7am. they get their breakfast, fresh water and a talking to whilst I let the parrots out for a play. I then go off to work (on a week-day), when I get home, cats get shut out of my room and i leave the door for Freddie to come out and I catch noel and Tammy up to let them out. They have the run around until about 8 (About 2hours) when I catch noel and tammy and put them to bed. if i can catch freddie... he goes to bed then, otherwise I leave the curtains open and check on him every 20-30mins to see if he has put himself to bed. Eventually he will. they then get woken up when i go to bed myself and they get their supper then too as they eat a bit when they wake up. 

On a week-end, they tend to be out in the morning with the parrots as i can keep an eye on them. Usually they are semi-supervised when they are out on their own. They don't get up to much trouble... the odd chewing of books (Until i covered the book-case), a but of a flap about and they tend to settle down to preen or sleep which is when I tend to leave them because they barely move afterwards.


----------

